# State Cup and Rain



## Woodwork (Jan 16, 2017)

Weather forecasts right now show high chance of rain all weekend.  
What are the chances it will reschedule?
When they don't, what is the recommended suit-up for the kids?
What are parents doing for sideline prep?


----------



## outside! (Jan 16, 2017)

Woodwork said:


> Weather forecasts right now show high chance of rain all weekend.
> What are the chances it will reschedule?
> When they don't, what is the recommended suit-up for the kids?
> What are parents doing for sideline prep?


The first year we did State Cup, there was a similar forecast the Friday night before, but CalSouth said it was on, and families all over SoCal drove to a different part of SoCal. The places we all had to drive to were different and/or worse back then (Lancaster, Apple Valley, San Bernardino before the field work). The next morning it was raining sideways and we had an 8:00 AM game. CalSouth website still says its on and so does team manager. We had our younger son suited up in a snowsuit and were literally walking out the door of our room at the hotel when CalSouth finally postponed the game. There was much gnashing of teeth all over SoCal as everyone drove back to their part of SoCal.

The very next year, CalSouth was very careful to call the games on Friday afternoon/evening because rain was forecast. I am sure they will do the same this year. Get a hotel reservation that you can cancel.

If they do play in not so great weather, standard cold weather gear for the kids, start with uniform colored long sleeve under shirts (Under Armor), and add gloves, tights and ear warmers as needed. Players will need a warm jacket and pants that they can get over their cleats while they are on the bench. Bring an easy-up for the team.


----------



## Woodwork (Jan 16, 2017)

outside! said:


> The first year we did State Cup, there was a similar forecast the Friday night before, but CalSouth said it was on, and families all over SoCal drove to a different part of SoCal. The places we all had to drive to were different and/or worse back then (Lancaster, Apple Valley, San Bernardino before the field work). The next morning it was raining sideways and we had an 8:00 AM game. CalSouth website still says its on and so does team manager. We had our younger son suited up in a snowsuit and were literally walking out the door of our room at the hotel when CalSouth finally postponed the game. There was much gnashing of teeth all over SoCal as everyone drove back to their part of SoCal.
> 
> The very next year, CalSouth was very careful to call the games on Friday afternoon/evening because rain was forecast. I am sure they will do the same this year. Get a hotel reservation that you can cancel.
> 
> If they do play in not so great weather, standard cold weather gear for the kids, start with uniform colored long sleeve under shirts (Under Armor), and add gloves, tights and ear warmers as needed. Players will need a warm jacket and pants that they can get over their cleats while they are on the bench. Bring an easy-up for the team.


Great info.  Thanks!


----------



## Surfref (Jan 17, 2017)

outside! said:


> The first year we did State Cup, there was a similar forecast the Friday night before, but CalSouth said it was on, and families all over SoCal drove to a different part of SoCal. The places we all had to drive to were different and/or worse back then (Lancaster, Apple Valley, San Bernardino before the field work). The next morning it was raining sideways and we had an 8:00 AM game. CalSouth website still says its on and so does team manager. We had our younger son suited up in a snowsuit and were literally walking out the door of our room at the hotel when CalSouth finally postponed the game. There was much gnashing of teeth all over SoCal as everyone drove back to their part of SoCal.
> 
> The very next year, CalSouth was very careful to call the games on Friday afternoon/evening because rain was forecast. I am sure they will do the same this year. Get a hotel reservation that you can cancel.
> 
> If they do play in not so great weather, standard cold weather gear for the kids, start with uniform colored long sleeve under shirts (Under Armor), and add gloves, tights and ear warmers as needed. Players will need a warm jacket and pants that they can get over their cleats while they are on the bench. Bring an easy-up for the team.


Nike turtle neck heat gear.  You can pick one up at the Nike Outlets for about half the price of Dick's Sporting Goods.  I would recommend that all the players just get the same color so they all match.  There are still a very few refs that might hassle you over the color (had one on the field next to me yesterday).  They come in black, gray, white (hard to find), red and blue.  Amazon also has them cheaper than Dick's and if you have Prime you can get it by Thursday.  I have found the Nike heat gear does a better job of repelling water than the similar Under Armor.  You might want to try a runners wet/cold weather beanie instead of the ear warmers (Amazon or Road Runner Sports).  Costco has some good cheap gloves.  

After reading the weather forecast today, I am very certain my games at Oceanside will get cancelled for Saturday.


----------



## espola (Jan 17, 2017)

Are tur


Surfref said:


> Nike turtle neck heat gear.  You can pick one up at the Nike Outlets for about half the price of Dick's Sporting Goods.  I would recommend that all the players just get the same color so they all match.  There are still a very few refs that might hassle you over the color (had one on the field next to me yesterday).  They come in black, gray, white (hard to find), red and blue.  Amazon also has them cheaper than Dick's and if you have Prime you can get it by Thursday.  I have found the Nike heat gear does a better job of repelling water than the similar Under Armor.  You might want to try a runners wet/cold weather beanie instead of the ear warmers (Amazon or Road Runner Sports).  Costco has some good cheap gloves.
> 
> After reading the weather forecast today, I am very certain my games at Oceanside will get cancelled for Saturday.


Are turtlenecks covered in the FIFA snood ban?

I think the referees should handle the mismatched underwear color issue the same way they do with sleeveless jerseys - make a note on the game report and play on.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 17, 2017)

Woodwork said:


> Weather forecasts right now show high chance of rain all weekend.
> What are the chances it will reschedule?
> When they don't, what is the recommended suit-up for the kids?
> What are parents doing for sideline prep?


I thought kids like playing in the rain =0)...I sure did.


----------



## outside! (Jan 17, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> I thought kids like playing in the rain =0)...I sure did.


The fields do not hold up will in the rain. If you want nice fields to play on in SoCal, then you can't play on them in the rain.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Jan 17, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> I thought kids like playing in the rain =0)...I sure did.


I would rather do anything to avoid the muddy parking lots at Polo fields. I don't know what Socal sports complex would be like since they are not paved either


----------



## TangoCity (Jan 17, 2017)

Should be common sense that your team wears the same color long sleeve undershirts.  Not too difficult to coordinate.


----------



## espola (Jan 17, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> Should be common sense that your team wears the same color long sleeve undershirts.  Not too difficult to coordinate.


It is common sense that children should be allowed to protect themselves from cold and wet wseather.


----------



## Lionel Hutz (Jan 17, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Nike turtle neck heat gear.  You can pick one up at the Nike Outlets for about half the price of Dick's Sporting Goods.  I would recommend that all the players just get the same color so they all match.  There are still a very few refs that might hassle you over the color (had one on the field next to me yesterday).  They come in black, gray, white (hard to find), red and blue.  Amazon also has them cheaper than Dick's and if you have Prime you can get it by Thursday.  I have found the Nike heat gear does a better job of repelling water than the similar Under Armor.  You might want to try a runners wet/cold weather beanie instead of the ear warmers (Amazon or Road Runner Sports).  Costco has some good cheap gloves.
> 
> After reading the weather forecast today, I am very certain my games at Oceanside will get cancelled for Saturday.


Do their undershirts need to be the same color as other players on their team or the same color as their jersey--I have heard it both ways.  

Would be good to know that we could by one color as long as everyone on the team had the same color as opposed to buying multiple undershirts to match the different color jerseys.


----------



## TangoCity (Jan 17, 2017)

Lionel Hutz said:


> Do their undershirts need to be the same color as other players on their team or the same color as their jersey--I have heard it both ways.
> 
> Would be good to know that we could by one color as long as everyone on the team had the same color as opposed to buying multiple undershirts to match the different color jerseys.


One white, one black.  If the ref is a @##@ about it then shame on him/her.  DD wears hers to practices too, so not like having one of each is a big burden.  Ref should be flexible but team should also use common sense and all wear the same color.


----------



## mirage (Jan 17, 2017)

Over the years, our kids have played lots of games in the rain/snow.

Few practical tips, since I didn't see it mentioned above, are:

1) lots of dry towels to dry off quickly for your kid and teammates that forget to bring them.

2) complete cloths to change into "right after the game" so they don't spend any significant time in a wet clothing.  If you have a 2nd game, hope you can wear the other color. Otherwise, a trip to the coin operated laundromat to use the dryer between the games (assuming that you have more than an hour).

3) If you have multiple cleats (which I recommend), bring dry cleats for each game.  We replace cleats while there's still life left in them and use the old cleats for practices and in the rain, and keep the new cleats for games.  If you don't have multiple cleats, just make sure you take the insole out ASAP and dry them as much you can.

4) Make sure that the team has tent/easyup over the bench.  If you can, get the type that has zip/velcro walls on 3-sides to cut down on the rain/wind.  If you don't have one of those, get a roll of plastic tarp (at Home Depot) and duct tape to serve the same purpose. It make a huge difference.

5) have a thermos full of hot chocolate for the kids - they like that a lot.....

Thankfully, my kids are now older so they play in April and May, and none of this January~February stuff.... Good luck.


----------



## outside! (Jan 17, 2017)

6) Have a thermos with hot coffee and whiskey for the adults - they like that a lot....


----------



## jrcaesar (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes, and...
Giant trash bags are useful here: Keep your personal bags (and towels, etc.) dry, and load up wet clothing for taking to the coin dry.


----------



## Surfref (Jan 17, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> One white, one black.  If the ref is a @##@ about it then shame on him/her.  DD wears hers to practices too, so not like having one of each is a big burden.  Ref should be flexible but team should also use common sense and all wear the same color.


If the referee makes the kids take off mismatched long sleeve shirts when it is cold or raining, then report the idiot referee to the head referee on site or Cal South.  Unfortunately there a still a couple referees out there that do not possess common sense.


----------

